

Startups Offer New Ways to Buy and Sell Used Cars - prostoalex
http://money.usnews.com/money/personal-finance/articles/2015/06/09/startups-offer-new-ways-to-buy-and-sell-used-cars

======
therobot24
checked out beepi which seemed cool, but the others don't seem to be as 'new'
as the title claims

